# How young can a nigerian billy sire (realistically)



## mavrick (Jan 10, 2010)

I know everything Ive read says 3 months and 7-8 for sure, also I separate mine at 3 months at the latest as not to inbreed, But every time that I have ever bought a new sire to go over my girls, The billy never breeds my girls until hes around 1 year old. I was wondering if this is the norm for nigerians or Im I just lucky


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 10, 2010)

My neighbor's was about 4 months old when he bred one of her does. Sired an adorable blue-eyed kid!


----------



## mavrick (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive had some Pygmy's breed that young and some nig/pygmy crosses also , But every pure breed or reg, nig Ive had always went 11 months to a year, most went the full year,


----------



## helmstead (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine start at 6 mos, give or take.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine was 8 mths


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know about Nigerians, but we bred our Alpine to two does this year when he was five months old. He was successful with a shorter doe the first try, the other doe was a little too tall for him to reach, I think, and it took two heats to get her bred. We're expecting his first babies in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bheila (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a pygmy/nigi doe who was bred by her brother at 2-3 months old.....she was sold to me not knowing she was bred


----------



## mavrick (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes those little Pygmy's grow up quick, Same with a pygmy crosses, But a full Nigerian dwarf, Will go a lot longer than the books says , I sold two because they didn't get Bucky, I thought they just wasn't going to ever be any good , Then someone told me they went close to a year, So I held on to the next kid I bought and low and behold they were right , That was many Bucks ago,

 The Reason I posted this was to get the massage out to folks new to Nigerians. So hopfully they wont make the same mistake I did it cost me two seasons,


----------

